# Official MacWorld Keynote Discussion Thread



## ScottW (Jul 17, 2002)

Here it is.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jul 17, 2002)

niiice. seems like ive waited so long for this. Lets hope for the best!


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

My name is Will Ferrell  and im a Porn actor


----------



## voice- (Jul 17, 2002)

Post it all cause I don't get it...QT refuses to get past "requested data" and I time out after a while...QT and Mpeg-4 are the same and I've tried 2 Macs till now...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm in the same predicament as Voice, it won't connect !!


----------



## boi (Jul 17, 2002)

it connects for me. schiller is showing off 'search' and 'spring loaded folders'


----------



## danvtim (Jul 17, 2002)

What has been announced so far?


----------



## boi (Jul 17, 2002)

wow- there's a desktop slideshow now. that's pretty useless... neato, though ^_^.
already 1 million downloads for QT6. 
he's showing the difference between uncompressed audio and mp4. there's virtually no difference.
now schiller is showing the difference between mpeg2 and mpeg4 at a third the data rate of mpeg 2. of course, no difference.
schiller is showing the instant streaming abilities of qt6, it scrubs and everything as if it were on the HD. no more pre-buffering. 
now jobs is showing off watson...er, i mean sherlock 3.
ooooo, wow, movie theaters and tickets and trailers and stocks and it seems exactly like watson. poor karelia.
wow, the yellow pages thing is cool. he said "i want sushi near me" and all the sushi restaurants near him came up with maps and stuff. well, he didn't 'say' it, he typed it ^_^.
rendevouz demo-- he said he's going to 'build it into itunes later' (whatever that means). jobs can see other computer's itunes playlists and stream them automatically. no configuration needed.
"no one owns rendevous".
epson, HP and lexmark have adopted rendevous and are building it into their printers. (i thought he said it could discover any peripheral... oh well). now if you plug in a printer, it works no problem. you don't have to set it up at all. he opened up the print screen without connecting a printer (so 'print' was greyed out). then he connected a printer, and the 'print' button became active. he printed the document... yaaaaay.
mail- has 'adaptive latent symantic analysis'. it figures out junk mail by itself and puts it in the 'junk mail' folder. more sophisticated rules. it handles multiple mailboxes. you can imbed quicktime in mail messages. "spam is a drag" - steve jobs.
junk mail has a 'training mode'. it will turn the junk mail brown. then you can go through and tell it which ones are not actually junk. once you 'train' it, you turn 'auto mode' on. then it starts throwing your mail in a junk mail folder. it didn't work for steve jobs (whoops!) (the crowd claps anyway).
address book - has groups a la itunes playlist. you can go over the address and hit 'map'. you can go over his name and go to his itools shared, home page, email him, whatever. you can go to his phone number and use bluetooth to call him with your phone. he called phil schiller with his cell phone. they're talking to each other... um... yes. 
bluetooth has auto-caller ID, too. when phil called him, his number and info popped up on the computer. wheeeee.
ichat -- rendevous finds all the people on the network and builds a buddy list. it's integrated with the address book database. 
you can actually send people URLS with ichat! wowwwwww! 
you can drag a file to their handle on the buddy list and the file will transfer (finally!!!)
jaguar is $129. available august 24th.
every mac you buy from now will get jaguar for $20.
uh oh, jobs is talking about how other companies are charging for itools type stuff.
jobs just said they called it .mac because it's everything .net was supposed to be. ouch.
idisk is no longer 20MB but 100MB and it's extremely fast. it looks like they're gonna charge for everything. wonderful.
they're adding back up software and anti-virus software.
it's now $100 a year for everything. it's $50 for itools members. it looks like no more free itools for us... 
new application - iCal. maintains different calenders. runs off of the same idea as itunes and iphoto. it's pretty sweet looking. 
you can 'publish' the calenders to the web (.mac). you can 'subscribe' to a calender, it will add calenders to your calender list and update the info to your calenders. you can send calenders over ichat. it's all integrated really really well.
great. now that he started talking about the digital hub, my stream quit on me. 
okay, he's not talking about hardware. he's talking about 'smart playlist' now. "put my 25 most played songs on this playlist" "put all music i've rated 4 stars and put it in this playlist" "put all the most listened of my 80s music on this playlist"
ah, this is itunes 3. neat. you can say "put 1 gig of music i've never listened to on my ipod" and stuff. neato. rate songs, sort by rating, it keeps track of play count. 
if you say "put all songs by bob dylan on this playlist" it will auto add any bob dylan song to a playlist when you rip/download it. spiffy. i wish this were around when AG was around.
you can download itunes 3 today. only for X.
he's talking about ipod now!!!
5 gig is 299
10 gig is 399. the ipod is now thinner. and there is a new scroll wheel... it doesn't move, it "feels like glass".
there's a door to protect the firewire. there's a remote you can connect your headphones, too. and now there's a case with a belt clip. all of that is with the 10 gig.
20 gig ipod now. comes with all that 10 gig stuff. $499.
new software on the ipod! browse by genre, composer (good for mixes or classical music), has playcounts (it updates them for itunes as well). and he keeps talking about audible.com. i have no idea what that is.
new 'browse' menu. browse by artist, songs, album, composer, genre. 
also a new thing: "extras" -> contains 'contacts', 'calenders' (!!!! it's graphical!!!!!! holy cow that's cool!!! aaaah! i want this stuff now!), 'clock' (finally, sheesh), and now 'game' (no longer hidden).
the iPod works with windows (it uses musicmatch jukebox!). auto-synching. you have to have a special ipod, i think he said. available in late august.
iSync - new app. "it synchronizes your digital life." works with bluetooth cell phones and it will synchronize to them. he's adding the cell phone to the digital hub. it also synchs the stuff to your ipod and your palm. 
CEOs of ericson and cingular are talking about how neat apple is.
isync will also support computers. you can sync machines via .mac. 
oh yeah, one more thing... the imac.
the superdrive imac is now 1799 (again). 
today the imac now has a 17" lcd landscape display. wheeeeeee!!! 1440x900 resolution! aaahahaha! i'm going to buy this! geforce 4 MX chip!!!! 80 GIG storage! superdrive! it's only 1999!!!! i'm going to buy it NOWWWW. they're available 2 weeks from now!
well, that concludes my report on macworld NY. i think my boss is probably mad at me for not working for the past two hours. i hope you had fun. i'll see you guys later ^_^.


----------



## jeb1138 (Jul 17, 2002)

Aargh -- same errors as voice- and xaqintosh.  Guess I can't watch it live after all.  Too bad TechTV wasn't allowed to broadcast...


----------



## markbfc (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm in - seems to be a lot of applause and not too much action!


----------



## d8n_two (Jul 17, 2002)

Is anyone seeing video on the Web cast or os it audio-only for everyone?

d8n_two


----------



## markbfc (Jul 17, 2002)

I can see Steve Jobs showing Sherlock 3 now.. there's a smart movies function to see what the local cinema is playing near you - don't know if this will be UK centric though..


----------



## d8n_two (Jul 17, 2002)

Nevermind...QT 6 changed my speed settings to 28.8 and would only let audio through.  Fixed now.

d8n_two


----------



## Trik (Jul 17, 2002)

Sherlock 3 looks alot like Watson i mean alot like watson but i dont know who copied who but hey its all good its macworld


----------



## danvtim (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, I'm on a PC and my speaker don't work.

So, what is the story with iTunes.


----------



## danvtim (Jul 17, 2002)

The Stock market is up 8688.06 +214.95 (+2.54%)


----------



## d8n_two (Jul 17, 2002)

Is it just me or does the iTunes icon on Steve's desktop have a purple instead of blue?  I guess that might be iTunes 3.

d8n_two


----------



## Trik (Jul 17, 2002)

they were just showing how iTunes works so seemlessly with Rendouveus the new network app. when you come onto someones networkyou can share iTunes librarys its pretty cool


----------



## markbfc (Jul 17, 2002)

$129 - August 24 for US customers


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

$129?!


----------



## markbfc (Jul 17, 2002)

itools replaced September 30 - replaced by dot.mac


----------



## danvtim (Jul 17, 2002)

The $129 if the retail price. They did not say if there would be an upgrade offer.

Interesting omission.


----------



## Izzy (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm hoping there is a cheaper upgrade price...because if not I'll be Jaguarless for a loooooong time to come.  I just can't pop over 100 dollars for an OS upgrade now


----------



## markbfc (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by markbfc _
> *itools replaced September 30 - replaced by dot.mac *



$99 annual membership with a $49 upgrade (?) - available today


----------



## danvtim (Jul 17, 2002)

Is there an I don't want to upgrade option or will the accounts be closed?


----------



## boi (Jul 17, 2002)

he didn't say. probably because they will be closed.
for up to date info, i'm editing my second post on the first page every 10 seconds ^_^.


----------



## rinse (Jul 17, 2002)

enough of the dumb calendar app... lets get on with the hardware!


----------



## Izzy (Jul 17, 2002)

> every mac you buy from now will get jaguar for $20



what does that mean boi?  that new macs come preloaded with 10.1 only and if you want 10.2 you have to pay extra?!

LOL if so...that's kinda messed up

if not, then is this the upgrade price?


----------



## boi (Jul 17, 2002)

i think he means between now and when jaguar is released.


----------



## The Madhatter (Jul 17, 2002)

He had better be getting to some phat hardware soon.  Unfortunately, I am not too optimistic.


----------



## d8n_two (Jul 17, 2002)

From apple.com

Q: Is it true that Apple will begin charging customers for iTools memberships?

On Wednesday, July 17, 2002, Apple notified its customers that iTools will be replaced by a new membership service called .Mac. The membership includes brand new features, like Backup and Virex anti-virus software, and improved versions of the iTools services, like additional email and iDisk storage. The fee is US$99.95 per year, and as a thank you for being loyal customers, existing iTools members can reserve a first year special offer of $49.95. iTools members will have until September 30 to join .Mac. After this time, original iTools accounts will be deactivated.


----------



## Edge100 (Jul 17, 2002)

20GB iPOD announced!  whoo-hoo!


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

Will those new featurs and remote work on my iPod 5GB (I bought it at $245 last year, still the cheapest!)?


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by d8n_two _
> *From apple.com
> 
> Q: Is it true that Apple will begin charging customers for iTools memberships?
> ...



Yea its true, arent you watching?


----------



## Paragon (Jul 17, 2002)

Have they mentioned anything about the new Power Mac and when it will be avalible?


----------



## googolplex (Jul 17, 2002)

PC iPod!!


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

US$39 I can use a remote for my iPod 5GB! Great!

iPod for Windows - late August... same models, same price.


----------



## d8n_two (Jul 17, 2002)

deagle five o

That wasn't a question from me.  It was a statement for a question asked earlier.  I took in from iTools FAQs.


----------



## googolplex (Jul 17, 2002)

Announcing something called iSync a "landmark groundbreaking app"....


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't see my ground breaking... But... it is good... Because I have an iPod already! I can play with it as soon as it is released for the public!


----------



## elspif (Jul 17, 2002)

hey, darn i lost my connection and now I can't get back in.
I should bookmarked the broadcast...

anybody got a direct URL I can open in quicktime?
thx


----------



## googolplex (Jul 17, 2002)

Something going on with phones... can someone explain this. I'm not watching the stream... just reading the stuff on macrumors.com


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

http://stream.apple.akadns.net/

g'luck


----------



## j79 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspif _
> *hey, darn i lost my conenction and now I can;t get back in.
> I should bookmarked the broadcast...
> 
> ...



Same here !!   
The link isn't loading on the MWNY page either..
anybody got a direct URL I can open in quicktime?


----------



## themacko (Jul 17, 2002)

wow, 20 gig iPod?

Here's what I'm interested in concerning *.Mac*  About a 6 weeks ago I purchased the $50 iDisk (iTools) upgrade.  What does this mean for me and .Mac?  Will I have to fork over another $50 for this service or what?  I know none of you really know, I'm just throwing out something to think about.

I think we all should understand that Apple is indeed a company that needs to make money.  The whole free email, free webspace thing was fantastic and I love it, but if they are losing a ton of money by providing it I don't mind throwing down $50 for something I like.


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

SJ is talking on a new iApp call iSync. It can syn all the content in Address Book, iCal to your iPod/Palm/support-cell phones.


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

I have 3 iTools accounts... I don't know what should do now...


----------



## Alex x (Jul 17, 2002)

if you have purchaced extra idisk space you get the first year of .mac free


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

A jap is talking... he is the chairman of Sony Ericsson.


----------



## googolplex (Jul 17, 2002)

What is this phone stuff!!!!???


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

A new mobile phone from Sony Ericsson that supports iSync!

shoud we call that phone iPhone


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by d8n_two _
> *deagle five o
> 
> That wasn't a question from me.  It was a statement for a question asked earlier.  I took in from iTools FAQs. *



oooops  
i feel like a jack ass.


----------



## anrkngl (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *wow, 20 gig iPod?
> 
> Here's what I'm interested in concerning .Mac  About a 6 weeks ago I purchased the $50 iDisk (iTools) upgrade.  What does this mean for me and .Mac?  Will I have to fork over another $50 for this service or what?  I know none of you really know, I'm just throwing out something to think about.
> *



I believe the faq stated that if you were an 'upgraded' iTools user, you would be getting the next year for free.

[bugger, got beat to the punch]


----------



## Edge100 (Jul 17, 2002)

does anyone see all of this as a direct assault on Microsoft?  

I mean, they have improved AddressBook and Mail.app to the point where it can rival Entourage.  And now, with all the iSync stuff, it seems liek they are really looking to make an integrated package of apps to allow you to manage everything all at once.  So MS just released a Palm conduit for Entourage?  Apple's got the whole thing MASTERED.

I wouldnt be the least bit surprised to see some major improvements to AppleWorks (although it is already great!) so that it can at least rival Word/Excel/PowerPoint.  I own Office v.X, but I may be tempted to use AddressBook and Mail.app if they turn out to be as good or better than Entourage!


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

the president of Sony Ericson needs to take english classes.


----------



## Edge100 (Jul 17, 2002)

We need some new Macs to run all of this on, Steve!


----------



## Paragon (Jul 17, 2002)

hear hear...let's have 'em....pleaasseee


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Edge100 _
> *does anyone see all of this as a direct assault on Microsoft?
> 
> I mean, they have improved AddressBook and Mail.app to the point where it can rival Entourage.  And now, with all the iSync stuff, it seems liek they are really looking to make an integrated package of apps to allow you to manage everything all at once.  So MS just released a Palm conduit for Entourage?  Apple's got the whole thing MASTERED.
> ...



I absolutely agree, however, i don't think that this would be such a good idea. They are trying to waken a sleeping giant. If MS gets ticked off enough, they can do some serious damage to Apple.


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deagle five o _
> *the president of Sony Ericson needs to take english classes.  *



But many westerners are taking Japanese classes for the Japan market.


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

Anyone want to buy my Quicksilver G4 , 700 MHz with 1.2 Gigs of Ram , and 50 gigs of strage....Zip, and Combo drive.
email me.

Redsandn15@aol.com


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ddma _
> *
> 
> But many westerners are taking Japanese classes for the Japan market. *



i know, Im one of them, and believe me, i suck.


----------



## googolplex (Jul 17, 2002)

Lets hurry this up here sony guy.


----------



## timoooo (Jul 17, 2002)

There's been no mention of it


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

I only have a 3 months Japanese class... My exbf even gone for Japan for that!


----------



## bubbajim (Jul 17, 2002)

It's not fair... I have been trying for an hour to download Quicktime 6 for Windows and their link @ Apple is dead!!!  I want video.

Anyone have the installer mirrored anywhere?


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

its been an hour and 40 minutes, and still no mention of ANY HARDWARE!@


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

17" iMac!!


----------



## Paragon (Jul 17, 2002)

have they said that????


----------



## j79 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bubbajim _
> *It's not fair... I have been trying for an hour to download Quicktime 6 for Windows and their link @ Apple is dead!!!  I want video.
> 
> Anyone have the installer mirrored anywhere? *



Don't worry bubbajim.. even if you had Quicktime 6, I don't think you'd be able to stream the video. I've been trying to connect for the last 10 minutes after I lost my stream.. Too many users, i suppose


----------



## Edge100 (Jul 17, 2002)

> 17" iMac!!



Hmmm...we cant sell the 15", so lets make a more expensive machine with a 17"???  Why oh why, Apple, do you not listen.  This thing better ROCK!


----------



## bubbajim (Jul 17, 2002)

yea.. I figured as much... thx.


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

1440x900 wildscreen!!! NVidia GeForce4 MX 800MHz G4 80GB SuperDrive $1999


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

*whips out the slugger*

STEVE WHERE THE HELL ARE MY NEW G4s?!


----------



## googolplex (Jul 17, 2002)

Did you actually expect that??? They are coming in august.


----------



## Edge100 (Jul 17, 2002)

You'll get your new PowerMacs in early August, just like the WHOLE rumor community has been saying for days now.  They'll have all the DDR you can handle and will smoke Athlons!


----------



## The Madhatter (Jul 17, 2002)

we have jumped a whopping 133 Mhz since this time last year in maximum single processor speed!!!  And there is little hope that this will change anytime soon.

What an achievement.  I am proud.


----------



## j79 (Jul 17, 2002)

Do the new iMacs have DDR Ram, or still using SDRAM?


----------



## Paragon (Jul 17, 2002)

never mind the new iMac...they'll never sell enough anyway. GIVE ME A NEW POWERMAC!!!


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jul 17, 2002)

inventory problems. they gotta unload all the old G4s before they will announce new ones

what i want to know is where the heck is the g5?


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

im hopping on the subway as we speak 
_im gonna take them out!_

i thought they said iTunes would be available for download?


----------



## Edge100 (Jul 17, 2002)

YOu'll see the new products and software later on today on apple.com


----------



## boi (Jul 17, 2002)

i don't know about you guys, but the imac is all i need now! 800mhz g4 is plenty fast for me. 1440x900 is sweet! widescreen 17" lcd is awesome! 80 gig HD, superdrive! only $1999... <drool>


----------



## Edge100 (Jul 17, 2002)

iTunes 3 is up


----------



## evildan (Jul 17, 2002)

.mac... $99/year... my biggest let down.

I like my evildan@mac.com email... is that going away?


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

apple.com new web layout , is up.


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

also theres no upgrade offer... that i can see atleast.


----------



## homer (Jul 17, 2002)

My download attempt of iTunes3 was refused.  D'oh!


----------



## Edge100 (Jul 17, 2002)

How can Apple be expected to provide you with disk storage and an email account, and on top of that give you all the new .Mac features, for nothing?

Apple is great and all, but they need to make money!


----------



## symphonix (Jul 17, 2002)

Your existing iTools stuff stays free. Only the new .mac stuff is priced at $100/year, and that allows the automatic synching of files between computers which would require a substantial amount of storage on their servers. So, the expense is justified, I guess.

It is also nice to see price reductions in iPod and iMac. The remote and case for the iPod is a great addition, and they were sensible enough to make these available for people who already own iPods. And then, to top it off, they made arrangements to get the iPod working with Windows.

And, a landscape screened 17" iMac. All up, I'm impressed.


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Edge100 _
> *How can Apple be expected to provide you with disk storage and an email account, and on top of that give you all the new .Mac features, for nothing?
> 
> Apple is great and all, but they need to make money! *



No one is debating that. However, Apple should address congress on passing a PC tax law : All PC users need to pay a 75% sales tax to Apple, simply because.

<--idealist.


----------



## rinse (Jul 17, 2002)

disappointing keynote to say the least.

can't believe jaguar is $129. ouch!

i think the new .mac servicews are good though, and fairly priced ($99 per year for virus protection, backup, hosting, email and disk space? not bad)

the new ipods looks cool, and im glad they kept the 5gig model... if only it was 200-250 instead of 300.

the 17" imac is okay, but nothing amazing...

the towers next month had better be smoking!


----------



## cybergoober (Jul 17, 2002)

Everyone stop trying to download iTunes so I can!!!


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 17, 2002)

Can somebody mirror iTunes 3 if they get it?


----------



## ScottW (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rinse _
> [Bthe towers next month had better be smoking! [/B]



And if they aren't, what you going to do about it?

Admin


----------



## martijnvandijk (Jul 17, 2002)

can't download. drives me crazy... so close yet still so far!


----------



## boi (Jul 17, 2002)

admin- chill. what's with all the hate on peoples' opinions on the boards recently?

anyway, i was disappointed about no itunes 3 AAC audio support + ipod AAC audio support. i would've sworn that was a gimme.
oh well. time to trade up on my ipod! ^_^.


----------



## j79 (Jul 17, 2002)

Mannn, I was really hoping they would include a firmware upgrade to play aac files on the ipods, and include aac encoding within itunes 3.. =\

I want a new iMac!! The screen res is what kept me from running up my credit for the original iMac.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

hmm...


----------



## zwheeloc (Jul 17, 2002)

I am a bit disappointed that iTunes does not support cross-fading to CD still.  I know I can do it in the play lists, but I would like to do it to CD so I can listen to it in my car.  Guess I will have to get Jam for that.
 Zeff Wheelock


----------



## symphonix (Jul 17, 2002)

Purrr ...  

It's nice to see something that isn't blue and grey and stripey. At least somebody there still knows how to Think Different.

People are sounding a bit spiteful, though, aren't they?


----------



## wyvern (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm disappointed about iTools... I had, uhm, lets see... 5 accounts. 
Oh well. I guess I'll have to deal with just having one. Let's hope they allow remote hotlinking now, since we are paying.

This link:
http://mac.com/1/mac_faq.html

has info about it.

If it's down, I can make a PDF of it for you or something.


----------



## simX (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rinse _
> *disappointing keynote to say the least.*




Sheesh.  Apple introduces tons of new software, introduces a great iMac widescreen edition with a GeForce 4MX card and a super-high resolution 17-inch flatpanel screen, demonstrates an awesome upgrade to Mac OS X and all you can say is its disappointing (probably solely because of the .Mac fiasco)?

Wow, Apple really has some outrageous standards to live up to.



> *the new ipods looks cool, and im glad they kept the 5gig model... if only it was 200-250 instead of 300.*



*sigh*  When Apple introduced the iPod, everyone said it was awesome but would buy it if it was $300-$350 instead of $400.  Now they want it to be $200-250 instead of $300.  $300 IS WORTH IT for a 5 gig iPod.  Now stop complaining if you can't afford it.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 17, 2002)

There's a new iDisk utility you can download...
wonder if it works with iDisks now?

http://www.mac.com/1/idiskutility.html


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

how many email accounts do you get for .Mac? I need at least 4 and I'm not paying more than the $100 a year for that. I'll just get a domain name and have xaq@xenocytekron.com or something.


----------



## bubbajim (Jul 17, 2002)

I am quite ticked-off...  I love Apple and have no intentions to bad mouth them, but...

I think it was a bad move to give out a feature like free email, get the public hooked on it, then charge an unreasonable amount of money for it.

I agree Apple needs to make money off of this, but they need to keep some of the basic functions of what made iTools free.  The simple function that allowed us to make a webpage via iPhoto... giving people your @mac.com email address.

Some of these basic free services have been stripped from us and I'm supposed to be happy with yet another thing that I would have to pay $100 a year for?  I don't think so.

I'll be taking my content off their servers first thing this evening when I get home.


I guess Apple proved something today.   There are no free rides out there anymore.


----------



## kainjow (Jul 17, 2002)

Check out realplayer for mac os x

www.real.com

pretty good for beign so FREAKIN' Late!!!


----------



## twyg (Jul 17, 2002)

Finally...


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 17, 2002)

I went and downloaded the real player seconds after they anounced it.


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 17, 2002)

I downloaded iTunes 3!!!!!


----------



## senne (Jul 17, 2002)

I only can find a pay-realplayer, not a free one......... 




senne.


----------



## senne (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *I downloaded iTunes 3!!!!! *



Can you put it on your iDisk please? And mail your username or post it here ?




senne.


----------



## wyvern (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think putting it on an iDisk will help: it's all on the Akamai network.


----------



## homer (Jul 17, 2002)

I just got itunes 3 from Macupdate.com.  No problem d/ling it there.


----------



## senne (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wyvern _
> *I don't think putting it on an iDisk will help: it's all on the Akamai network. *



akamai network?


----------



## elspif (Jul 17, 2002)

yep, I did too. (download iTunes 3)

Not much different other than the preference icons & smart playlists.
seems quite ok except I'm not fond of purple 
I do like how it just takes my old settings and uses them.

Oh, and option to sound check the files is welcome, I can imagine sound settings of different mp3's being higher/lower when imported. Especially when imported trough different settings.

Anyway can't wait for the official release of 10.2


----------



## senne (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *I just got itunes 3 from Macupdate.com.  No problem d/ling it there. *



yep, downloading now




senne.


----------



## evildan (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm still happy that 10.2 is coming out. In fact that's what bothers me the most about Steve's keynote... he didn't really get into the features of Jaguar as much as I wanted him to.


----------



## wyvern (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm not too happy about the purple icon either but i have a large icon collection, I'm sure I can find something. If you want I'll put it in a .tgz and send it to whoever wants it...


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 17, 2002)

I think that Quicktime 6 is great.  I watched a 1Mbit MPEG4 stream full screen and I only got 2 small hiccups in the playback that lasted less than a second each.

I think that Apple must have limited the number of connections this time so that the people that were watching could actually watch without a lot of choppy video.

I got in only a few minutes before it started without any problem.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kainjow _
> *Check out realplayer for mac os x
> 
> www.real.com
> ...



Realplayer is GOOD.  Sooo much faster than the crappy OS 9 version.


----------



## homer (Jul 17, 2002)

I got my mpeg-4 stream going a few minutes after the address started, and ti was great, until my connection got dumped.  I reconnected moments later w/o any problems at all.  Good picture all the way, good audio.  

It was a great experience (other than for the lack of new PMs  )


----------



## wyvern (Jul 17, 2002)

RealSpyWare will never infest my computer.


----------



## homer (Jul 17, 2002)

I would agree, but my wife sometimes needs to listen to realaudio stuff for classes.  D'oh!


----------



## Snowball (Jul 17, 2002)

Apple has updated OS 10.2 server as well...

10.2 for servers...

I can't remember if 10.1 had this, but isn't the new 10-client license version new?


----------



## Dazzla (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm not too bothered about paying, I think it's a reasonable service. But if I pay, I want to ba able to access my iDisk from something other then Goliath.

I can't access it from the finder, or that new iDisk utility posted today. I always get incorrect username/password messages. I've got that since i bought my first mac in April.

I've sent the error in a feedback form, but it there a support email I could send to at Apple?

What sort of support do I get from Apple?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

Æ


----------



## wyvern (Jul 17, 2002)

There's a nice iTunes icon in this iconpack:

http://www.geocities.com/dv_graphics/Glass7.sit

It's blue, too. Too bad music files now have a purple eighth note.


----------



## Dazzla (Jul 17, 2002)

Agreed. Goliath isn't that bad, but if I'm paying $99 I want to be able to use the disk utility (built into system prefs in Jag (sorta)).

I shouldn't have to use an additional third party program to access a service I'm paying $99 for which doesn't even work as intended.


----------



## fbp_ (Jul 17, 2002)

well then you should find out why it isnt working normally 
 its just a finder menu away for most of us

have you logged into itools itself recently? i seem to remember having to change my password to something with both letters & numbers a few months ago because they wanted to up security- idisk never prompted me to though, but its pw was changed as well


----------



## Dazzla (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fbp_ _
> *well then you should find out why it isnt working normally
> 
> its just a finder menu away for most of us *



I know! That's what's annoying. I've sent in a report via the feedback link on the new .Mac site but I doubt anything will happen, it's not support. There isn't a support department I can email either afaik, I'll have to ring them this evening.

I changed my password today as well.

The thing is, I signed up for another idisk account with totally different name/password to see if it was that iDisk and I get the same problem.


----------



## fbp_ (Jul 17, 2002)

i had an idea that might help, check my edit


----------



## Dazzla (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fbp_ _
> *i had an idea that might help, check my edit *



It didn't make a difference.

The thing is, I can't open my idisk using the idisk utility cause it says my username and password is incorrect, but if I click on the public folder access part, it recognises that my account will run out in 75 days.


----------



## elspif (Jul 17, 2002)

It seems like there is no upgrade pricing just the $130.
Is this $129 price for ALL users or just for those buying OS X for the first time? 

I mean upgrading from any OS to a newer version is usually not this expensive, the pricing seems to be in the range that would merit a new user and a full version.

Anyway that's my opinion maybe I've been sleeping all these years. Always buying a new OS with a new system and not realizing it's price

IS there an upgrade price?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

its dog slow. So you have to use Goliath anyways. And I have cable internet.


----------



## Dazzla (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, it seems that the free space meter is working fine in the iDisk utility but I still can't view the iDisk, it really is a strange problem:

http://idisk.mac.com/dazzla/Public/idisk1.jpg

Anyway, some good new on the Jag pricing for UK customers:

http://www.apple.com/uk/macosx/uptodate/

£14 price to upgrade if you have a new mac, hopefully that will be the price if you have an upgrade coupon as well.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

> on or after July 17th


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jul 17, 2002)

Can i watch any of this now?! .. is it @ Apple available to stream now!? ... i was @ work! .. << damn i gotta download Quicktime too!!! 

NeYo


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

Sorry, they didn't record it (i don't think...) it was live, like breaking news...

I missed half of it cuz I kept losing my connection


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jul 17, 2002)

i am watching it live now, but its less of the Exciting stuff, realone player for X right now! 

NeYo


----------



## genghiscohen (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *its dog slow. So you have to use Goliath anyways. And I have cable internet. *


Huh?  I have cable too, and as of 10.1.5, iDisk is pretty d@mn fast.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

fast_er_ but not as fast as goliath


----------



## Dazzla (Jul 17, 2002)

Well a little update, it seems I can't access *any* iDisk from my mac. Not my own or my friends.

I have tested my friends iDisk and it still comes up with incorrect username password. In the finder the error is instant, as if it's not doing anything. In iDsk utility I get the beach ball for about 20 seconds before it lies and says the user/pass is incorrect.

My iDisk account is perfect, my friend opened it successfully on his Mac. I just don't understand.

Apple have got to be kidding themselves if they think I'm paying for this...


surely this is the strangest problem ever


----------



## bbloke (Jul 17, 2002)

...but did anyone see/hear anything about the "Minimize in place" feature of 10.2 during the keynote?

I read on htp://www.thinksecret.com a few days ago that this feature was actually missing from the most recent developer version, though it was in previous versions.  I was looking forwards to this option and it seems odd to remove a feature, especially one that people seemed to like a great deal!  I wasn't able to watch the speech and so I don't know if there was any further news.

Thanks in advance if anyone can provide more information!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

it seems to have been taken out for some reason, I hope they put it back


----------



## Dazzla (Jul 17, 2002)

It wasn't in builds 6C85-6C92. I think it's gone...


----------



## xoot (Jul 17, 2002)

Too bad...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

it looked like a kul feature. I want it Back!


----------



## fryke (Jul 17, 2002)

i'm sure it's still there and only a .plist thing to add. TinkerTool update will do the trick when Jaguar is released. I hope. 

Gosh I'm looking forward to shell out some money


----------



## fryke (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Izzy _
> *what does that mean boi?  that new macs come preloaded with 10.1 only and if you want 10.2 you have to pay extra?!
> LOL if so...that's kinda messed up
> if not, then is this the upgrade price? *



As you can't buy a Mac without a version of Mac OS, the pricing of a new OS from Apple is ALWAYS an upgrade price. There's no difference. If you buy a Mac after a new version has been announced - but it can't yet be shipped with your Mac - you get an upgrade coupon for it. The good part is that you get a *full* version and don't need to have an old one handy just to completely reinstall your computer.

Remember that there ARE things for free in life. Like friendship. Or giveaways.


----------



## xoot (Jul 18, 2002)

Or software piracy.


----------



## Izzy (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Remember that there ARE things for free in life. Like friendship. Or giveaways. *



Unless your friends are freeloaders and the giveaway requires a qualifying previous purchase.


----------



## 69_camaro_z-28 (Jul 18, 2002)

I missed the live transmission of the Keynote, it was 3 pm here in Sweden and it was a beautiful summer day so I thought I could catch it later. This time it seems like it is not broadcasting anymore. I just get time out errors. I have QT6 and all settings are OK.

Was the broadcast just a one in a time event?

Jan Suhr
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## 69_camaro_z-28 (Jul 18, 2002)

Not only do we have to pay for iTools, we can't see the keynote as it was with earlier MacWorldExpos when it was available for weeks after.

Bad tasting apple i think.


Jan


----------



## theed (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm watching it now, but it's streaming as a live broadcast instead of on-demand.  I assume I started watching it close to the beginning, but I can't really tell.

I'm guessing they're re-multi-casting it instead of doing massive streaming on demand to reduce network load.  Reasonable, except that I don't know how long before I started watching that the stream started.  This streaming on interval distribution is probably the future of high demand streaming.  There are technical reasons why this is beneficial, and waiting 5 minutes (or missing the first 5 minutes) for a 2 hour program to start is usually tolerable.


----------



## 69_camaro_z-28 (Jul 20, 2002)

I found out that it was my D-Link ADSL router that prevented me from connecting to the QT-server. When bypassing that and connecting directly with my ADSL-modem it works. There must be a setting of a port in the firewall.

Back to watching 


Jan


----------



## new2mac. (Jan 10, 2006)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Here it is.



First in line


----------



## senne (Jan 10, 2006)

So much confusion! Can't they be split? (the two threads)


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

Erh... _This_ one's from 2001 or 2002 or something. Consider it closed. The other one's the right thread.


----------

